# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  How do I match up floor and wall grout lines with 600 x 300 tiles?

## Charles

I am tiling a bathroom (all 4 walls and floor) using 300mm x 600mm tiles. The tiles will be laid widthways on the wall. In other words each full tile will be 600mm wide where it meets the floor. 
The tile supplier has glibly advised me to use 3mm spacers for both walls and floor. 
Now I have had time to ponder this more I realise that on the two walls that meet the ends of the floor tiles it will be impossible to line up the grout. 300mm + 300mm + 3mm (for grout between) makes 603mm. But the wall tile is only 600 mm wide. This doesn't work!  
The only solution I can think of is to go for 6 mm grout space on the walls and 3mm on the floor. Whatever I do the wall grout needs to be double the width of the floor grout. That could look odd! 
Alternatively I can forget about lining up the grout on the 2 walls affected. That could also look odd! 
Does anyone have any comments? Miracle solutions?

----------


## Vernonv

Don't line them up.  
I also like thinner grout lines (say 1.5mm) on large format tiles - it kind of gives an impression that the wall/floor is just a big slab of stone.

----------


## renov8or

Don't attempt to line up. Even using tile vertical and same width grout you may think it will line up but unless using matching floor and wall tiles it will not work. Your 300 mm floor tiles may be 297mm and your 300mm wall tiles 298 mm - and assuming each side of square tiles are the same dimension. Those mm add up and you may not realise until after a few tiles are laid. Speaking from experience after my first splash back tiling job in the kitchen with good Spanish 100mm  :No:  tiles which were about 99x100  :Shock: !!

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
Was just at my son's place where the same situation exists - 600 x 300 tiles on the wall laid horizontally, and 300 x 300 tiles on the floor laid square. 
We got Frank the Tiler from Bowral, who is a wizard, and he laid the wall tiles with a spacing about 1.5 or 2 mm (this looks great with the rectified tiles), and on the floor a little narrower to compensate.  
It worked out well and you can barely notice. The grout lines are aligned. 
Cheers

----------

